# Tips on moving my timid cat please



## Sags_Deer (22 June 2015)

My rescue ragdoll is v timid with anyone new in house. Anyway movng next week so trying to think of best way to help,her and settle her in new place 
I've thought about putting her at my mums for the day in a room on her own with an item of my clothing
If I do this shall I get her back the same day or the following one ?


----------



## ElleSkywalker (22 June 2015)

Maybe try  a feliway plug in?  I had one on for a week before I moved and it moved with the cats. I moved the cats,  6 of them, first and the house, horses and dogs the day after. I shut the cats in one room while I moved. If you don't have anywhere at your new house that a you could put her while moving a quiet room at your mums would be a good idea.  I'd pick her up when everything is in  new house so she can  get used to it and not be in the middle of unpacking boxes of she is nervous


----------



## alainax (22 June 2015)

I don't think adding in an extra house will be a good idea, take her straight to the new place, less scary that way. 

Let her hide in your current house while you pack up ( maybe on top of a wardrobe or kitchen unit if she likes it up there?) 

When at the new house put her in a room out of the way, maybe a bedroom which has all the furniture in. Make her a dark cosy cave, with her food, water and litter not too far away. Close the door and move all the rest of the stuff into the house. Then when it is all quiet at night and you are relaxing, go spend some time with her in the room, and encourage her to explore. 

I did that with my two when I moved house, put them  in the master bedroom, then that night when I was asleep they came creeping out. By  the next day that had sufficiently explored the master bedroom, and were excited to get out to explore the rest of the house - alwasy darting back to the "safe place" if they spooked themselves


----------



## suestowford (24 June 2015)

You could also ask your vet for some sedation for the move; if she is a bit out of it from that it might help.
Yes to giving her an item of your clothing to help her settle in.
When I last moved my cat was very upset, but it took her three days only to work out that the new house was as safe as the old one, and she as fine after that.
Good luck


----------



## tamsinkb (29 June 2015)

Not wanting to hijack this thread, but I am watching carefully....in 3 weeks time I have to move my 2 stressy cats 400miles! They are not good travellers,  and my vet has already advised giving them acp....but the chances of my being able to get the tablets down them are remote and are likely to stress them more...I have ordered a feliway diffuser and am contemplating yhe spray as well.  I have a feeling I'll have to ask the vet to sedate by injection!


----------



## millhouse (30 June 2015)

I moved 400 miles, with my two very nervous cats.  I thought about putting them straight into a cattery, but decided they would be better off with me.  I used Feliway diffuser in both houses, and the Feliway spray in the car (and was dreading the journey).  They were as good as gold, and I hardly heard a peep out of them on the journey.  Once in the new property, they were put into their large rosewood pens, with food, water and litter trays.  This gave them a sense of security and a certain amount of freedom, for when the removal men arrived the next day.
You will cope, and your cats will too.  I firmly believe they will be better kept with you and not placed into another environment.  Don't wash their bedding before you move house, or for some little time after you have moved.
Good luck - I know it is a stressful time!


----------



## supsup (2 July 2015)

My two cats moved with me from the US to the UK. One is a very stressy/nervous cat.
They both made the trip fine (no sedatives allowed on a plane), though I don't know how they acted during the actual flight (wasn't on the plane, traveling in the hold).
 I found that feliway diffusers help, as does Zylkene. My stressy cat was on Zylkene for a couple of years in my old house (this was post the US/UK move), where she was always a bit unsettled. Whenever I tried to stop using it (generally when I ran out), she'd be back to keeping me awake with her howling in the middle of the night. So for her, it definitely made a difference. You have to feed it for about a week or so ahead of time though if you want it to be effective during the move. I just sprinkled it on top of dry kibble (as stressy cat won't eat wet food).
I was able to discontinue it after I moved house again, and she's much less stressed in the new place (no idea why!).


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (2 July 2015)

Sags_Deer said:



			My rescue ragdoll is v timid with anyone new in house. Anyway movng next week so trying to think of best way to help,her and settle her in new place 
I've thought about putting her at my mums for the day in a room on her own with an item of my clothing
If I do this shall I get her back the same day or the following one ?
		
Click to expand...

As a foster for CPL and I have boarders who come in when their owners move house or emigrate.  One of which happened 2 days ago see this thread > http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?703262-Sorry-not-horsey&p=12956951#post12956951
I advise you put them into boarding kennel about 3 days min  before you move so she is out the way of the noise etc, also you don't collect her till 2 days after so you have unpacked and put familiar furniture she knows.  I would recommend leaving some item of clothing in the pen with her.


----------

